# Taurus PT809 9mm 4in. Brand New $299 on Sale. Is this worth buying?



## blaineb22

I was looking through the weekly Academy Sports and Outdoors ad and came across a sale on the Taurus PT809 blue finish 9mm 17+1 capacity 4 inch pistol for $299. The sale is only on the 9mm caliber. In the ad it says original price $399, but in the store it says originally $499. I am looking to buy my first handgun just to keep as protection in my truck/house and to have a little fun at the local shooting range. Is this worth buying or should i pass it up?


----------



## jakeleinen1

Its an ok deal... Not a fan of Taraus myself

Check out some of these cheap sigs, they have much better reliabilty than Taurus and are within that price range
Sig Specials for Sale at BudsGunShop


----------



## chessail77

+1 on the Sigs @ Bud's I have bought several Sigs from them and a Taurus as well ...got rid of the Taurus and kept all the Sigs...nuff said...for a few bucks more you can get a quality pistol...Sig SP 2022 is excellent and I own (2), Sig P250C is also excellent and is DAO, (more like a revolver trigger) I own (2) of them as well and are also excellent. I would highly recommend the SP 2022 in 9mm for your first handgun, Palmetto Armory had them for about 349. a while back ....JJ


----------



## blaineb22

thanks for the input guys! I appreciate all who are taking the time to help me out.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

i now own 3 taurus autos, have owned many many more... have used taurus lifetime warranty too, the fit and finish on a gun was bad, they replaced it without hassle.... so i, unlike most of the taurus critics in this forum have actually owned much less held or fired one. i like the brand, i have personal knowledge, i dont just go spewing what i heard or read in some magazine.

as for the price.... the price is good if you cant find it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## chessail77

For the record I don't regurgitate or spew what I read on forums or the internet, my experiences which I share with Taurus or anything else is first hand. In owning two Taurus pistols and have FTE problems with both, jamming and stovepipe issues with one, in the interest of fairness Taurus paid the shipping both ways on my PT 709 and returned the gun in a reasonable time, so my feeling was their customer service was good, however; it is now having some of the same issues again and I don't want to trust it for a ccw.....JJ


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

chessail77 said:


> For the record I don't regurgitate or spew what I read on forums or the internet, my experiences which I share with Taurus or anything else is first hand. In owning two Taurus pistols and have FTE problems with both, jamming and stovepipe issues with one, in the interest of fairness Taurus paid the shipping both ways on my PT 709 and returned the gun in a reasonable time, so my feeling was their customer service was good, however; it is now having some of the same issues again and I don't want to trust it for a ccw.....JJ


i was in no way referring to you, i have said this before and directly to those who do.


----------



## recoilguy

C77, I did not see anywhere you were mentioned as one who did what you are so quick to deny. I don't see how you took the broad statement personally. I am sure that if anyone may have thought that about you, you have now cleared it up and the thought won't cross their mind again. I know it won't mine.

RCG


----------



## chieninhouston

I went to Academy, and brought home one. It feels really solid in my hand. I am looking forward to put some rounds through it this coming weekend. Personally, I like Taurus pistols. Have 7 of them now. All six are shooting without any problems. I don't think this will be any different. 
Had a couple of jams on my Glock G19 Gen4. Had to send my Stoeger Cougar back once (not entirely manufacture's fault). Never on my Taurus pistols. In fact my carry is a PT709 slim. 
For this price, I just could not resist. I'll soon find out if it is as good as my other collections. Enjoy shooting guys.


----------



## JerryMac

Sounds like a fairly good deal to me, I own a variety of handguns, including and not limited to the ''top'' names, in my experience, if you own enough guns, some are eventually going to fte fff, a lot is ammo, magazines, limp wristing, and some is just mfg problems.....after owning a Taurus PT740 slim, that is now my main cc weapon of choice. But at home I still like the Glock that is tricked out, for me, for home defense fast grabbing, the laser light/ strobe combo and high capacity is what i want at home, plust it is easy for my wife to shoot.....out the red dot on it honey, so to each his own, but your going about it in the right way, but I feel Taurus has ramped up the quality, in the last few years, and I do not second guess carrying one for personal defense. 

Only two defining forces have ever offered to die for you, Jesus Christ and the American GI. One died for your soul, the other for your freedom.


----------



## recoilguy

For $299 you have a few choices in the handgun world......save up and get a better gun later.........spend $299 on this Taurus and get a decent semi auto............ get a different gun for $299 which I can't think of one that is worth owning at least in my opinion. The price is good on that weapon, I have a buddy who owns and shoots Taurus weapons and is a big fan. He has had very good luck and is always trying to get me to buy one. I am neither suggesting nor warning against this weapon but I am saying it is a deal not just a cheap gun. I never buy a gun simply because it is cheap, I will buy a good gun when it is on sale. Big difference.

RCG


----------



## chessail77

I understand ...thanks...JJ


----------



## 500Benz

Wasn't it a Taurus that guy shot his own dick off with a few months ago. lol

my advice, buy quality or don't. Its a dec gun, but i dont know if i'd put my life on the line with that paticular gun.


----------



## recoilguy

The gun didn't sneak up on the guy when he was sleeping ....crawl up his leg aim at his package.....shoot it and then run away laughing. The brand of gun had almost nothing to do with how stupid the guy holding it must have been. What is it about the 809 in particular you wouldn't trust and from what experiance or expertise do you draw your opinion?

RCG


----------



## Happytrails

I have an 809 on its way to me as I speak. I bought it in spite of all the negatives I have read and will report back here after I shoot it. If there is an issue with this pistol I will send it back. Customer service will be huge with me. I had a FTE problem with a new ruger sr9 last year, sent it back to ruger who had it back to me in 10 days. I can handle issues, but hate bad service, so if necessary I hope Taurus comes through. I sure like the feel in my hand with this gun, but I have to be certain it will go bang every time I pull the trigger


----------

